# Google Chrome is getting autocorrect



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Chrome already has a solid built-in spell check. In fact, Google just release delivered some major improvements to the tool in Chrome 26. In a future version of the browser, Chrome will even have autocorrect functionality

Right now, Chromes autocorrect is hidden behind a flag. You can head to *about:flags* and search for autocorrect to flip the switch, but it doesnt appear to have any effect at the moment. Its possible that Google hasnt wired up the back end just yet, or that autocorrect is dependent on another flag.

To utilize autocorrect, youll also need to make a couple changes to Chromes spell check settings. The easiest way to do this is to mistype something in a text field (like the Geek.com search box) and right-click it. On the context menu, check both *Ask Google for suggestions* and *Automatically correct spelling*. You can also find the toggles in Chromes settings by searching for *spell* and clicking the *Languages and input settings* button.

Read More


----------



## lilfairywren (Sep 16, 2004)

I had Chrome, but it kept crashing, now I have FireFox, it also is crashing, well Internet Explorer crashed years ago, not a good browser I'm told, so I'm not sure which browser is the best one to use...spell check or no spell check. Is it something I have done wrong! And the Java scenario didn't help one bit, I'm still not sure what to do about that, any suggestions on how to go about Java, should I delete it or keep it as I play Internet games. Which is the best of the browsers...

Thanks guys...


----------

